# When did you get a positive pregnancy test?



## BellyBean (Dec 1, 2008)

Just wondering how many DPO you got your first positive pregnancy test!

I hate seeing a stark white BFN, so this is very important information


----------



## lalalola (Oct 21, 2008)

looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

I typically don't test until the day I've missed AF. Anytime I've tested before that, I've gotten BFNs which totally bummed me out, then AF showed up and bummed me out more. If I wait until AF doesn't show, then I have a pretty good chance of having a BFP and thus totally not being bummed.







And if AF does show, I'm only bummed once, at least.


----------



## CourtBChase (Sep 11, 2006)

15 DPO and I had a 10-11 day luteal phase. I was very confused/frustrated. I was using internet cheapies, though and we finally got the positive on a digital test.


----------



## layla983 (Oct 8, 2007)

First pregnancy I tested 9 days past & got a faint pos. This pregnancy, I was in denial & waited until like a week after I'd missed my period & was still shocked to see that I was pregnant. lol


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I voted 12dpo but that was for my first pregnancy. This time it wasn't until 14dop. I am very sure of when I ovulated (it's painful for me), I used the super sensitive tests and I got a negative both times the day before the positive.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I don't think I ever tested before 21DPO or so- when TTC it was too maddening, and when faced with an accidental pg I wanted that extra week of denial!


----------



## georgiegirl1974 (Sep 20, 2006)

I got a BFN at 11 DPO (but it was like third morning urine). I didn't think I was PG because I got a BFP with DD at 11 DPO. I didn't test again until 14DPO and it was clearly positive.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I voted other. 10-12 days past o with my first two and not until 21 days past o with this pregnancy.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

I chose other, not sure how many DPO I was, but it was probably more like 19 or 20. I have long cycles though (like 34 days instead of 28?) and I was not TTC so I didn't test till I realized I was late!


----------



## javilu (Oct 20, 2007)

I put 15 DPO, but I didn't test until AF was a day late, so I don't know if I would've gotten a positive earlier than that.


----------



## angelxxrose (Oct 30, 2006)

One of my best friends just got a BFP at 9 DPO!


----------



## secondimpression (Jun 10, 2008)

I got mine at 9DPO using internet cheapies. The test I took with FMU was one of those horrible "...maybe?" tests that we all seem to imagine right around that time. I took another with SMU about 3 hours later (after a bowl of cereal and glass of water) and it was definitely positive. I was absolutely shocked that there was such a difference when *EVERYONE* tells you that FMU is "best"


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

*18 DPO*.... my period was 4 days late. I was very skeptical b/c I had been trying for so long, and I hadn't taken a test for a few months. The only reason I bothered testing was b/c I had a *slight* feeling that things might have actually worked out that cycle. I didn't bother testing before that b/c part of me didn't believe it could be real.


----------



## Everrgreen (Feb 27, 2007)

13 dpo. That was also the first test I took that cycle, so I'm not sure if I could have tested positive earlier. Although that test wasn't that dark so probably not.


----------



## PaigeC (Nov 25, 2008)

I did IVF so I immediately started POAS to see the HCG trigger shot leave my system (so you get positive HPT until it fads to nothing then start looking for the line to come back). I *noticed* a faint line on 10dpo but in hindsight my 9dpo also had a faint line. I answered 10. I also counted egg retrieval as o.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I tested + at 10 dpo. But shhh don't tell dh. He thought I waited till my period was due. Little did he know I bought about 50 internet cheapies and was testing everyday lol.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

This time, I think it was about 14dpo (though I'm not entirely sure when I o'ed).

With ds though, I had a -hpt at 16dpo and 18dpo. I didn't get a +hpt until 20dpo (and I was charting then, so I knew when I o'ed).


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

10 DPO, with a FRER. It was a very light line, so I retested a couple of days later.


----------



## soccermama (Jul 2, 2008)

With DS, I didn't test until AF was at least 3 days late. The start of my periods had always been off by one or two days, so I wanted to wait until it was a little later than normal, then I tested. Probably could've test sooner because it showed up as a BRIGHT pink positive!!
Now, I'm wondering when I should test this month as I have a pretty good idea of when I O'd, but not 100%. AF doesn't start until next Friday.....UGH!!


----------



## citizenfong (Dec 24, 2002)

First time, 5.5-6 weeks pg before I got a definite line.

Second time, I was 11 weeks pg (though I'd stopped taking tests after day 30 or so).

This time, 12 dpo.


----------



## Ligeia (Jul 24, 2006)

I didn't get a positive test until 13 weeks pregnant. I kept taking tests because I suspected it and all were negative until finally a very faint positive thirteen weeks later...Just thought I'd throw that out there!


----------

